# Europe MTB Events



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Don't forget to post races, shows, and other events up in the Europe Calendar (link on the control bar above), as well as in the forum.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

How do I get that calendar to go beyond December 2007?


----------



## GuF (Nov 28, 2008)

*New German Self Support Race*










„Grenzsteintrophy" - Germany's Mountainbike Boundary Experience

The „Grenzsteintrophy" (Boundary Stone Trophy) will offer Europe's first mountain bike self support ride over a distance of approx. 1,300 kms (800 miles). Starting June 24th 2009, the GST will take off-road bikers along the former border that divided the former two German states FDR and GDR - 20 years after the frontier's fall.

Check and communicate via following thread


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah, calender functionality is flawed:

The12 Hour Race in Kühlsheim
http://12stundenrennen.de/

The ultimate German night race (only about 9 hours):
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/

Marty


----------



## Corvette (Nov 20, 2005)

Last autumn here in Slovenia there was cool megavalanche type event, maraton downhill called Dowka:

http://www.dowka.si/en/novice.html

Should be this year too, stay tuned.


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Just registered for the mondial du vtt freeraid classic,

How come that gets so little coverage outside France? Anyone got any tips on riding it?

The passportes du soleil (also registered for) gets loads of magazine coverage.


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Nsynk said:


> Just registered for the mondial du vtt freeraid classic,
> 
> How come that gets so little coverage outside France? Anyone got any tips on riding it?
> 
> The passportes du soleil (also registered for) gets loads of magazine coverage.


Looks like this is going to be a blast but I won't be able to make it...

http://www.passportesdusoleil.com/index.jsp?SDP_CHANGE_USERLANG=en


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

it is, definately looking forward to it.

This looks good pretty amazing too

www.mondialduvtt.com

I have registered for the free raid classic both days


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Just spotted at the Singlespeed forum:

European Single Speed Championships in Dresden, Germany, from 5 to 7 of june
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=481449
http://ssec2009.de/

I dont race and don't think I could make it otherwise either. Probably fun...


----------



## FrenchRiviera (Jan 21, 2010)

In France, one of the main all moutain events in five stages : "Enduro Series"

http://www.tribesportgroup.com/enduro/

and this one : "Mégavalanche" in the Alps

http://www.avalanchecup.com/

The bigest XC event in europe : "Roc d'Azur" on the french Riviera at the end of the season

http://www.rocazur.com/

by


----------



## golong (Sep 29, 2008)

Many may have already seen this thread (over in the endurance group), but thought I'd post a link for anyone who hasn't.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=563662

Cheers!


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

Here's a list of Family/Social rides...

http://www.upi-institut.de/upi37.htm


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

I am a Aussie heading over for 3 months starting May, any other races in the EU that I should attend?


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

What part of Europe will you be in?

What sort of rides/races do you prefer?


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

I prefer to race marathons and or 12/24 hour events. I will be in a campervan, so am free to drive anywhere within the EU.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

I am a bit away from the Central parts of Europe: Finland. Tahko MTB is the biggest event here: options for 60, 120 and 180 km. This year it is July 3rd.

Some impressions: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=428544&highlight=tahko
Contact: http://www.tahkomtb.fi/fi/Yhteystiedot.html

Then there's Lohja 24, in the South of Finland on 22-23 May: a 24h race / event

pics: http://mikon.1g.fi/kuvat/2009/lohja_24h/
contact: http://www.mtb-lohja.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_contact&Itemid=3

---------
For events in UK (and maybe others?), I'd browse the Bikeradar and Singletrack magazine websites. They tend to have pretty good information.

---------
Germany, France, Spain, etc. surely have events and races going but I don't know any details. If all else fails, you might find something with Google.


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

I hear great things about riding in Finland, however they say the only negative is its expensive. I am now sure if that means the fuel, accom or food....but if the trails are good, then a trip to Finland sounds great (for an Australian).


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you come to Finland, definitely bring your own bike: rentals are rare and good ones even more so.

To get here from "mainland" you'll have to drive a pretty long way and/or take a ferry, unless you are flying.

Also, there's practically no "trail centers" or even marked trails: unless you are at an event, you need local people to show you the good routes. ... or go exploring and possibly find something.

No mountains either. It is mainly "broken terrain" with smaller ups and downs.

I keep some snapshots of my local trails at
http://share.ovi.com/album/perttime.Bike


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

I found this tonight.

http://www.mtb-kalender.nl/


----------



## Nsynk (Sep 30, 2008)

Just registered for Passportes du Soleil again. Love this event.


----------



## Decklogic1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Dont forget the Downhill and 4X World Cup at Ft Bill in Scotland. The event of the year for the gravity rider in the UK.

New website, and facebook now live 

http://fortwilliamworldcup.co.uk/


----------



## merijn101 (Nov 17, 2007)

@Rhino: Netherlands are flat... Lots of riding, many well build single tracks, but flat.....


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

*2010 UCI MTB Marathon World Championships*

on 8 August 2010...

http://www.sankt-wendel.de/en/sports/worlds-mtb-marathon


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm riding " Le Crapahu du Bois Noir" next Sunday. Its near the Italian border in the South of France.
On the Saturday they have the "Calade" downhill.
Bit to mutch for my Cannondale F2 Caffine.

http://www.vcbreil.com/index.php/Loup-2008/infos.html

The event is run every year.

We also have the Big Green.

http://bigreen.fr/index.html

Tranvesubienne

http://www.avalanchecup.com/raidavalanche-transvesubienne-06-news-videos.html

And the Roc d' Azur


----------



## Decklogic1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I'm riding in a team at "10 under the Ben" in Fort William, Scotland on May 15th.

Its a Ten hour endurance race, with a ten mile lap, at the foot of Ben Nevis - hence the event name. Link below - entries still open.

http://www.nofussevents.co.uk/

:thumbsup:


----------



## ir12daveor (May 17, 2007)

*Trans Provence*

I just found out this weekend that there are still a few places available for the Trans-Provence.

The Trans Provence is a 7 day trail riding extravaganza across the southern French pre-Alps. Last year (2009) was the first year of the event. The marketing tagline is the "The Definitive All Mountain MTB Race" and in my opinion it certainly is.

The event is run in a rally format, that means you don't get timed on the climbs but once you get to the top the gloves come off and you hit the trails as hard as you can on the descending singletrail sections. Each day has 4 timed-5 timed descents on some of the best singletrail around with connecting (Liason stages) that have to be ridden by all participants but are not timed.

Physically the event is hard, but it is definitely something for the best allround biker. The winner could just as easily be a XC rider who is technically good, a Freerider who is fit, or an all mountain type rider. Bikes used tend to be in the 140-160mm travel range with all mountain angles.

If you are looking for something new and want to experience some great scenery and even better trails in an environment where you can make loads of new friends then the Trans Provence is a must do event.

www.trans-provence.com


----------



## chaphob (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey everyone,

here is a link to an upcoming bike marathon event with different distances too. Normally these are not timed, and always good fun! It is near Paris, France. Kinda southish of here.

http://vttyvette.free.fr/index.php5?noCat=52

Take it easy and enjoy the fun!


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

Just thought I would update you all. I have already done the LCMT on Belgium, the LOFER 24 Hour in Austria, the Steyr MTB Crit and now have the following.....

3-6 June - Alpen Tour (Schladming, Austria)
12-13 June - 24h Extream Bike Marathon (Liberec, Czech Republic)
19-20 June - Nordic 24 hour (Copenhangen, Denmark)
26-27 June - 24 Hour MTB-Rennen (Davos, Switzerland)
3-4 July - 24 Hours of Serenissima (Barbarano Vincentino, Italy)
11 July - Dolomiti Superbike (Viallabassa, Italy)
17 July - Salzkammergut Trophy (Bad Goisern, Austria)
25-30 July -Glacensis Bike Challenge (Doszniki Zdroj, Poland)
7-8 Aug - 24 hours of Duisberg (Duisberg, Germany)


----------



## capsula_Activada (Jun 6, 2010)

If someone has algun calendar of events, that me envie thank you , [email protected]


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

Well, I have been racing every weekend in Europe for 2 months now, and having such a great time.

My blog of life (living in a motorhome and racing) can be found here;

http://thechargingrhino.blogspot.com/

And I have started to make some video of the races here;

http://www.youtube.com/user/AyUpRhino


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

*schlaflosimsattel 7-8 Aug 2010*

Sleepless in the Saddle near Weidenthal Germany...

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/infos/plakat/


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats the same date as the 24 hours of Duisburg. Which I will be at, my last race in Europe, although looking to come back for the 24 Hours event in Assen, Holland.


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

Maros MTB Marathon, September 26th 2010, 160km from the Hungarian border

http://marathon.marosbike.ro/

it's a UCI race it has 2 distances

if you wanna get more infos, please contact me

Vlad


----------



## zenkem (Dec 18, 2007)

zenkem said:


> Sleepless in the Saddle near Weidenthal Germany...
> 
> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/infos/plakat/


Those who where there know...


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

If you, for some reason, are in Finland on Saturday 04 September 2010 - and can get a bike - we have a group ride event in Tampere.

15th Annual Tour de Tampere

The start is in the Ratina stadium at 10 AM.
Registration begins at 08:30. Admission is 15€.

There's a choice of 3, 5 and 8 hour rides, from very easy to "long enough" and pretty technical.

In recent years, about 200 riders have participated each year.

A forum thread in Finnish:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/showthread.php?t=39434


----------



## lukas45 (Mar 16, 2010)

registration for 2011 edition of http://www.mtbchallenge.com/ starts Nov 20th.
you can check some pics from 2010 here:
http://pl.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/?do=pokazGalerie&aid=etap_I&expand=1&reloop=1 day 1

http://pl.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/?do=pokazGalerie&aid=etap_II&expand=1&reloop=1 day 2

http://pl.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/?do=pokazGalerie&aid=etap_III&expand=1&reloop=1 day 3

http://pl.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/?do=pokazGalerie&aid=etap_IV&expand=1&reloop=1 day 4
http://pl.mtbchallenge.webworld.pl/?do=pokazGalerie&aid=etap_V&expand=1&reloop=1 day 5


----------



## vladxc (Jan 22, 2009)

the 5th edition of Cluj Winter Race: http://clujraces.blogspot.com/

the race will be on the 4th of December. for more information please check the website and for any translation use google translate 

or ask me


----------



## Vossk (Oct 13, 2013)

Velogearance Dark Race, 19 october 
Location: Chulkovo, near Moscow (Russia)

info (Russian): forum.velomania.ru

Daylight photos/video:


----------



## Cholopolitan (Aug 20, 2007)

Digging up this old thread...

Portugal Bike Race (PBR500) is open for 2014
http://horizontes.com.pt/


----------



## abecallejo (Aug 25, 2011)

"Los 10000 del Soplao", in Cabezón de la Sal, Cantabria, Spain. 24th may 2014
165 kms and 4200 m cumulated altitude gain. Inscription open.
Los 10.000 del Soplao














The biggest mountain bike event in Spain


----------



## kimbers (Jan 24, 2011)

Megavalanche - Maxiavalanche - Avalanche cup - Avalanche Enduro - Transvesubienne - Electro Avalanche - Inscription

megavalanche registration is now open!


----------

